# What is YOUR favorite horse movie?



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 12, 2010)

I Love horse movies!!! Always have!!! But my all time favorites are The Man from Snowy River/Return to Snowy River, Hacksaw, Danny, and Sylvestor. I've seen all of them countless times.






So what horse movie/s do you enjoy watching over and over?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 12, 2010)

For sure The Black Stallion and Black Stallion Returns. But I also love Pharlap!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 12, 2010)

Seabisket, Horse whisperer, Man from Snowy River, National Velvet. There are a lot more but I just can't think of them off hand. We have a ton on DVD and VHS.


----------



## Sabrina (Apr 12, 2010)

definetly horse whisperer and Flicka


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 12, 2010)

The British version of Black Beauty - I cry every time.


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 12, 2010)

Dark Horse, Danny, Primo Baby, Misty.. National Velvet and the original Flicka.. and Spirit.. made me cry, just a little!!


----------



## wrs (Apr 12, 2010)

My all time favorites:

The Black Stallion

The Man From Snowy River

Dances With Wolves (not a horse movie but I wanted his horse)

Racing Stripes

Seabiscuit


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 12, 2010)

The horse Whisperer was good

My all time favorite (about a ex boxer working at the race track)

what a sucker I was for Ricky Schroeder as a little boy

The remake of the old movie

*The Champ*


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 12, 2010)

I keep hearing about Pharlap recently. It must be good.

I've never heard of Primo Baby.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 13, 2010)

Because I was such a Walter Farley fan growing up, I have to say the Black Stallion and Black Stallion Returns. I also enjoyed Seabiscuit and Man From Snowy River. Racing Stripes was cute. Horse Whisperer was ok, but I was eating dinner the first time I ever saw it and almost threw up when the accident happened!!! I dont have a weak stomache at ALL but had to pause it for a minute to get myself together to watch the rest.... just caught me off guard I guess!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 13, 2010)

The Man from Snowy River and National Velvet, for sure!

I did not like Pharlap--it made me mad.

I will have to check out some of those others...


----------



## uwharrie (Apr 13, 2010)

The Black Stallion

The Black Stallion Returns ( though I am still sad the starring horse died while filming)

Into the West (The Irish one)


----------



## ErikaS. (Apr 13, 2010)

In this order: Man From Snowy River, Black Stallion and Ladyhawke-not a horse movie per se but I LOVED the freisian Othello who played Goliath in it. I drool when I watch that movie

Didn't like Pharlap, especially the ending.


----------



## Tab (Apr 13, 2010)

Arabians are very close to my soul, so I would definitely have to say The Black Stallion. My hubby gave me the DVD on our first Christmas together.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Apr 13, 2010)

I have to say I have always loved this movie, Wild Hearts can't be broken.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 13, 2010)

Surprised no one has mentioned "Hildago".......Of course it's the ending for me that makes the movie.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 13, 2010)

I did my research on Pharlap last night.



Is the movie anything like The Red Fury?

Some good movies listed so far. I liked Hidalgo alot, and haven't seen Wild Hearts Can't be Broken in forever.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say

Smokey the Cowhorse

Black Beauty

Flicka

The Black Stallion series

and the Man from Snowy River Series


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 13, 2010)

Spirit

Seabiscuit

The Black Stallion/black stallion returns

Hidalgo

Return to Snowy River

the Warer Bros Black Beauty (with Docs Keepin Time -sp??) I always cry when I watch that one

Does the Last Unicorn count? I think it should so Im putting it down


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 13, 2010)

Hildalgo--where he turns him loose at the end to run wild WEARING SHOES. And maybe get eaten by predators as he got old. Sounds warm and fuzzy, but not sure the guy did the horse a favor.

I'd never watch Pharlap again, or Black Beauty. Life is too short to seek out sadness.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 13, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Hildalgo--where he turns him loose at the end to run wild WEARING SHOES. And maybe get eaten by predators as he got old. Sounds warm and fuzzy, but not sure the guy did the horse a favor.
> I'd never watch Pharlap again, or Black Beauty. Life is too short to seek out sadness.


I do agree about the end of Hidalgo.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 13, 2010)

Marsha.....



Good point about Hildago. I was referring to the wonderful wide screen views of all the horses running.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Black Stallion

Black Beauty

The Last Unicorn

Phar Lap

International Velvet (very cheesy and horribly acted by Tatum O'Neil, but loved it as a kid).


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 13, 2010)

Man from Snowy river

Return to Snowy river

Hildago

Ladyhawke- Love that Fresian goliath.

National velvet

Black Stallion

Somebody told me that in Return to Snowy river that terrible fall of them going down that hill was a real accident. The fall happened in the first movie and the actor got a broken leg when the horse rolled on him. They took the clip and wrote it into the second movie. don't know if that was urban legend but that is what I heard. If you watch the event it does look like the set up of the first movie, especially where he hits that branch on the way down.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 13, 2010)

Shorthorsemom, that's really interesting. I know there have been a LOT of myths about that part of the movie. I've heard all kinds of stories, the biggest one being that the horse died during the fall. I know that one stuntman and a horse did die during filming, but neither were the main stars of the movie (Denny/Jim). The real Denny died in 1999. Sam, which was Denny's stunt double for the ride down the hill in the second movie, was still very much alive in 2008 at the age of 34. I've never heard that Tom Burlinson had broke his leg by doing his own stunts though.


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay guys, what about Dreamer?!?! Love that movie and I cried a few times. I love Dakota Fanning and Kurt Russell and Kris Kristofferson. Okay and Elizabeth Shue (don't tell my hubby..he's got a crush, I have to say I don't like her ROFL) I love this movie for many reasons.

Though I do love Man From Snowy River and Return to Snowy River, Seabiscuit and Black Beauty and Black Stallion. I liked Hildago but not quite as much as the others.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 13, 2010)

KanoasDestiny said:


> Shorthorsemom, that's really interesting. I know there have been a LOT of myths about that part of the movie. I've heard all kinds of stories, the biggest one being that the horse died during the fall. I know that one stuntman and a horse did die during filming, but neither were the main stars of the movie (Denny/Jim). The real Denny died in 1999. Sam, which was Denny's stunt double for the ride down the hill in the second movie, was still very much alive in 2008 at the age of 34. I've never heard that Tom Burlinson had broke his leg by doing his own stunts though.


Hi, yup, must be urban legend. haha. I actually googled and found that Tom Burlinson has his own website after reading your comments. That one wasn't answered in the frequently asked questions page, however it did say he did do most of his own stunts. The website did say that the horse did not die during the fall. interesting, you never know what you will find when googling. I did notice one funny in the first film. If you play slowly the part where the horses tromp all over Jim when the horses run through the place, you will see a man on horseback briefly that is driving the herd forward.


----------



## CZP1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Casey's Shadow my all time favorite!

Not about a particular horse but John Wayne - The Cowboys!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 13, 2010)

shorthorsemom said:


> KanoasDestiny said:
> 
> 
> > Shorthorsemom, that's really interesting. I know there have been a LOT of myths about that part of the movie. I've heard all kinds of stories, the biggest one being that the horse died during the fall. I know that one stuntman and a horse did die during filming, but neither were the main stars of the movie (Denny/Jim). The real Denny died in 1999. Sam, which was Denny's stunt double for the ride down the hill in the second movie, was still very much alive in 2008 at the age of 34. I've never heard that Tom Burlinson had broke his leg by doing his own stunts though.
> ...


Good! Now I have a valid excuse to watch the movie yet again.



I will have to watch for the rider.


----------



## pinkapache (Apr 14, 2010)

QUOTE (Marsha Cassada @ Apr 13 2010, 04:35 PM) 

Hildalgo--where he turns him loose at the end to run wild WEARING SHOES. And maybe get eaten by predators as he got old. Sounds warm and fuzzy, but not sure the guy did the horse a favor.

I'd never watch Pharlap again, or Black Beauty. Life is too short to seek out sadness.

I will watch any movie with horses in them EXCEPT black beauty and recently Pharlap, you put it perfectly Marsha.

My all time favourite by far is "Seabiscuit"!! I LOVE that movie!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 14, 2010)

I just have to defend Black Beauty! I don't watch it to "seek out sadness." I see it as a story of redemption. In all fairness Sewell wrote it to call attention to animal cruelty, so of course it's not going to be all rainbows and butterflies, but the message is still important and still touches me after dozens of viewings.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 14, 2010)

If I have to choose just one it'd be the Black Stallion, for many reasons.

Back in the old days, when we had Arabs, our trainer had a Arabian Horse Fair

every August. We had lots of activities thru out the week end, one year even

including a snake charmer.....ewwww.

Up in the loft where there was an observation room. The Black ran in a continous

loop. My youngest was like 4 at the time and he watched it so many times

he could quote the script word for word..and play act the parts.....

When he'd ride our black bay boy, he'd ride him bareback with his arms flapping.

Brings back good memories.

I love Cass Ole'. One year, when this trainer threw on a big event at the Tacoma Dome,

called "Horses A Standing Ovation" Cass Ole' was in attendance....what a spectacular

horse he was........

So the Black Stallion remains my #1 fav, although I enjoy the others named in the thread.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 14, 2010)

I still cry every time I watch Black Beauty. But then again, I cry during most horse movies. It's something about the emotions, or relationships between human/equine, or maybe even the music that chokes me up. One that gets me every time is The Wild Pony when the mom is cracking the whip.

I do like the Black Stallion too. I love how they can stress the relationship between the boy and horse without hardly any words. But for some reason, the boy has always bothered me. Not quite sure what it is.

A really touching movie for those who like them, is Touching Wild Horses and for comedy, Hot to Trot.


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 14, 2010)

Not so much a "horse" movie but for those that like horse racing the movie Let It Ride is hilarious. Richard Dreyfuss and Teri Garr are in it. That movie cracks me up. It's about a gambler that is "having a very good day" at the racetrack.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 14, 2010)

I have Black Beauty but have not watched it in a long time, mostly because I cry like a baby all the way through it...

Seabiscuit and Hidalgo are my two favorites.

I never did care for Flicka or The Black Stallion movies oddly enough ...


----------



## Tab (Apr 14, 2010)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> I have to say I have always loved this movie, Wild Hearts can't be broken.


Good one! I forgot about that one!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 14, 2010)

I forgot about True Grit, but didn't like when they rode little blackie into the ground. Here is some more Urban legend trivia, true or not true... not sure where I heard it, but I heard that Little Blackie in True grit was Little Joe's pinto horse from Bonanza painted black except for his legs. I also heard that the palamino horse rode by Maid Marion in the old Errol Flynn movie Robin hood was Roy Rogers horse Trigger.... Urban legend again, anybody else hear those?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 14, 2010)

The one about Trigger is true. Robin Hood was his film debut.





Did you know that Michael Landon rode the same horse (Cochise) for five years, until he was tragically wounded (stabbed) and had to be put down? During the 14 years the show aired, he rode 10 different pinto horses. I imagine that one of them probably did play in True Grit. Something to look into....

Did you know that Mr. Ed's real name was Bamboo Harvester? He was on display for a few days at a ghost town near me (before my time) and his owners asked my grandmother if she'd keep him on her property while they were in town. She ended up telling them no because she didn't want to be responsible for him if something happened.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 14, 2010)

I recently watched The Horse in the Grey Flannel Suit and enjoyed it.

There is a rather sad one called The Pit Pony about ponies used in the coal mines. I liked it, but not sure I'd ever watch it again.

If you want to see a beautiful tandem driving pair, check out the first part of Darby O'Gill and the Little People. The Squire's team is gorgeous! (Sean Connery isn't bad either)

This has been interesting. I've discovered several movies to put on my netflix queue. Unfortunately, Netflix doesn't have "Smokey".


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 14, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> If you want to see a beautiful tandem driving pair, check out the first part of Darby O'Gill and the Little People. The Squire's team is gorgeous! (Sean Connery isn't bad either)


Oh I LOVE that movie! The driving horses are beautiful. (Are they hackney?) His horse cracks me up in there...reminds me of my boy Gideon. I think he does things to spite me. Lol


----------



## pinkapache (Apr 14, 2010)

*I love Cass Ole'. One year, when this trainer threw on a big event at the Tacoma Dome, *

called "Horses A Standing Ovation" Cass Ole' was in attendance....what a spectacular

horse he was........

So the Black Stallion remains my #1 fav, although I enjoy the others named in the thread.

So was Cass Ole the horse in "Black Stallion"??


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 14, 2010)

pinkapache said:


> So was Cass Ole the horse in "Black Stallion"??


Yes, he and three other horses played the black stallion. He wasn't actually pure black though, he had white on his pasterns and a white star on his face that had to be dyed.


----------



## uwharrie (Apr 14, 2010)

was it Cass Ole that coliced and had to be euthanized while shooting the second film? At the time I remember them saying it was the "starring horse".



KanoasDestiny said:


> pinkapache said:
> 
> 
> > So was Cass Ole the horse in "Black Stallion"??
> ...


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 14, 2010)

He was from a Arabian ranch in Texas and he passed away around 1993?

I don't remember if that was during the shooting of another film or not.

He was a champion show horse before he ever became an 'actor'.

He had such an aura about him in real life. I felt honored to see him

in person.


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Apr 15, 2010)

You guys haev probably never heard of these, they were on Disney when i was like 10-12 (im 19 now), but Flash and Ready to Run are two of my favorites.

I also like Danny, Dreamer, Hallmark Movie The Long Shot, Big Spender, and Two Bits


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 15, 2010)

I was just looking up about Cass Ole and they said he did die in 1993. He was euthanized due to colic. The Black Stallion Returns was in 1984-ish?

Yep, I remember Flash and Ready to Run. I wasn't a kid anymore, but I had to tune in to Disney to watch them. Good times.






Did anyone see a movie called Amanda? I was reading about it and it sounds really good. A boy loses part of his sight during a riding accident and a horse named Amanda helps him through it.

There's two movies that I can't think of the name of and I'm hoping that someone else might know them? One is from the late 70's or early 80's. It's about a girl who's father works in the rodeo I think, and her mom is killed one night in an accident. They go back to a ranch, and her mom's horse is still there but I think the dad wants to get rid of it. The daughter forms a bond with it, but the story is more so about her and her dad. The other one is a mother and her two sons move to a town closer to the prison that their dad is in. The older boy befriends a native american guy and keeps seeing a horse that leads him to a canyon. Do either of these sound familiar? Lol.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 15, 2010)

I found a link to horse movies. Lots here I have seen and forgot about, descriptions included. thought I would share with you.

http://www.horseandtravel.com/horse_movies/horse_movies.html


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 15, 2010)

Smokey The Cowhorse, Originally written in a story by Will James then movie was made in 1946 with Fred Murray. this is an awesome horse movie. Not yet out on video but should be.

Another great movie I used to enjoy was Tonka.

These are both very old movies but both are great movies to watch if you can find them.

Marie


----------



## Seashells (Apr 15, 2010)

Favorite childhood story was sometime during the early 70's. Saw it at a local drive in.

It was about a hispanic boy who finds a race/or show (can't remember for sure) horse in the desert. He takes care of it, and the bad guys try to steal it. At the end, the owners give him a flashy pinto horse as a reward.

It think it was a Disney movie...I wish I could remember the name of it.

*Anyone know what the name is? I'd love to know! *


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 15, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> Smokey The Cowhorse, Originally written in a story by Will James then movie was made in 1946 with Fred Murray. this is an awesome horse movie. Not yet out on video but should be.


I loved the original book but had no idea there was a movie! I'm going to have to hunt it down now.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 16, 2010)

The one I watched over and over as a kid: Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken. I did a major splurge and bought a rare copy (brand new even!) of the book A Girl and Five Brave Horses by Sonora Carver. It was a great book, fascinating to learn how they trained the horses, etc.

I can't believe no one mentioned Spirit? I know it's animated, but that's another one that I really like. So many cute scenes, like whe he gets his tongue stuck on the icicle and I love the soundtrack!

I also like The Man from Snowy River & 2nd one, Black Beauty (with the real horses), Dreamer, Flicka...I didn't like Hidalgo as well. I will have to look for some of the others mentioned.

I'm eager to see the movie coming out this summer The Greening of Whitney Brown, Tommie Turvery Jr trained the horses in the film, I saw one of his demos at the PA Horse Expo in February and he talked about the film.


----------



## Aunt_SunQuest (Apr 17, 2010)

As a child I loved the Disney movie A horse with the flying tail. I think that was the mane of it. A beautiful palamino that jumped.

I also loved the appy John Wayne rode in The Man from El Dorado.

I like most of those already that about.

What about the Saddle Club series? Some of horses in thare are nice looking. like the black Fresian.


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 17, 2010)

Seashells said:


> Favorite childhood story was sometime during the early 70's. Saw it at a local drive in.
> It was about a hispanic boy who finds a race/or show (can't remember for sure) horse in the desert. He takes care of it, and the bad guys try to steal it. At the end, the owners give him a flashy pinto horse as a reward.
> 
> It think it was a Disney movie...I wish I could remember the name of it.
> ...


I just saw that movie less than a month ago. The name escapes me. Let me sleep on it and maybe it'll come to me in the morning. It is a cute movie.


----------



## Seashells (Apr 17, 2010)

dreaminmini said:


> Seashells said:
> 
> 
> > Favorite childhood story was sometime during the early 70's. Saw it at a local drive in.
> ...


Great! Let me know if you do remember the title


----------



## CloudNine (Apr 18, 2010)

I love Hidalgo! It's fun seeing what other people think; nice topic! I'm getting some good movie suggestions.



But yes, Hidalgo is one of my very favorite movies.


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Apr 18, 2010)

shorthorsemom said:


> I forgot about True Grit, but didn't like when they rode little blackie into the ground.


The comment about "True Grit" brought back memories--I watched it as a child and that little black horse was what my "dream" horse looked like. Every since then, I have not been able to stand John Wayne. Of course now as an adult, I know the horse wasn't injured, and John Wayne was just playing a part...but it left a strong enough impression on me then (I was about 9) that to this day, I haven't been able to get over it.





If you want to research old movies (or even TV shows), I would highly recommend Internet Movie Database (imdb.com). You can look up by movie/show title or actor/actress. I can spend hours on there!

And the movie that always makes me want to bawl my eyes out: Phar Lap. I know the ending, but each time I watch the movie I get so into it, that I call out to the groom to not let Phar Lap go down, as if I could somehow change the ending & keep him from dying. Silly, huh?


----------

